#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен Раняк Патрул Ринпоче "Истинные слова Великого Риши"

## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Вышла новая книга Дзогчен Раняк Патрула Ринпоче "Истинные слова Великого Риши. Объяснение четырех благородных истин."
Издательство - "Wisdom Treasury" (при скромном участии "Уддияны").
Перевод с английского - Ксения Петрова.

Как сказал сам Раняк Патрул Ринпоче, "Четыре благородные истины - основание всех путей, главный принцип всех колесниц и великий путь наивысших существ. Поэтому для нашей практики Дхармы, выполняется она в соответствии с наставлениями сутр или тантр, чрезвычайно важно, чтобы наше знание смысла четырех истин было безупречным".

----------

Pema Sonam (23.03.2011), Алексей Самохин (24.03.2011), Дубинин (23.03.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (23.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (24.03.2011)

----------


## Дубинин

Теперь где купить-просьба написать.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Скоро можно будет приобрести книгу в центрах Патрула Ринпоче в Москве, Челябинске и Питере.

----------

Дубинин (23.03.2011)

----------

